# Home Server gehäuse gesucht (Micro ATX)



## evosociety (28. Februar 2011)

*Home Server gehäuse gesucht (Micro ATX)*

Guten Abend,
Da ich mich jetzt eine Stunde im Internet umsah und ich nichts gefunden habe, was so wirklich meinen Vorstellungen entsprach, frage ich einfach mal hier und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Ich suche ein Gehäuse für meinen Home/Media Server:
-> Micro ATX Mainboard wird verwendet werden, aber ein Midi Tower würde ich nicht vorne weg ausschließen.
-> 3 besser mehr 3,5" Schächte. 5,25" Schacht wird nicht wirklich benötigt. 
-> Als Kühler wird ein Cooler Master Hyper TX3 verbaut.

Bis hierhin ist es recht einfach.

Nur ich stoße immer wieder beim Belüftungskonzept auf Mängel. Da ich nicht vorhabe das Teil alle 2-3 Monate zu entstauben, hätte ich gerne so wenig wie möglich Öffnungen. Ein 80/92/120 mm Lüfter Vorne & Hinten wird definitiv reichen. Dafür brauche ich aber keine weiteren Öffnungen an dem Seitenteil, welche dank Unterdruck durchs Netzteil Staub magisch anziehen werden. Früher habe ich da einfach Plexi hinter geklebt, aber ich würde die elegantere Lösung durch eine geschlossene Seite bevorzugen. Vor allem weil das Teil im Sichtbereich stehen wird.

Dazu halt, am liebsten schwarz und eine schlichte Front.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir was Empfehlen.


----------



## troppa (1. März 2011)

*AW: Home Server gehäuse gesucht (Micro ATX)*

Hm, was darf es den kosten?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe könnte das Silverstone-SST-FT03 deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen, weil NT ausgeliedert und nur ein In-Take-Lüfter.

Oder das Lian Li PC-A05N mit umgekehrten Luftstrom (von hinten nach vorn). Einen zusätzlichen Luftfilter würde man auf der Rückseite nicht sehn.


----------



## evosociety (2. März 2011)

*AW: Home Server gehäuse gesucht (Micro ATX)*

Ich sag mal so. Weniger ist mehr. Aber die beiden können echt was. Wenn keine billigere Alternative möglich ist, werde ich wohl darauf angewiesen sein.


----------



## DerNachbar (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Home Server gehäuse gesucht (Micro ATX)*

habe in mein verkaufst fred ein gehäuse günstig ab zu geben schau es dir einfach an


----------

